# where to get 5-40 oil?



## toddwarrix (Oct 12, 2010)

where can you get 5w-40 oil? which stores carry it? autozone will special order it if your willing to pay $9/qt for it! :banghead: 

also where can you get oil filters? i'd rather like to avoid the "fram" variety...where can you get the german (mann?) variety that was made for the car?  maybe OEM? 

would like to order online and have it shipped... lemme know?


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

5w-40 is not hard to find. One of the best is Shell Rotella T. WalMart has it for $19/G and Advance as well as AutoZone has it. I don't want to second-guess you on the oil choice...even though you are in a warm climate, not all engines need a heavy 40 weight oil nor do they need synth. Since it's going into winter, consider some of the 30 weight oils. WalMart has the Mobil 1 HIGH MILES line, which is a fantastic product for most VAG engines. The 10w-30 HM is a thick 30 with the heavy oil Euro A3 specs like 5w-40 Euro oils carry. 

10w-30 will bump your mpg and let the engine rev more freely. I don't know your engine, but the 1.8T does great on thinner 10w-30 synths like Pennzoil Platinum and Ultra, Castrol Edge etc, but I know in TX Mobil is king, lol. Look for the M1 high miles, seriously. They make a 10w-40 HM that far exceeds what VW dealer Syntec or most Euro 5w-40 can do.


----------



## toddwarrix (Oct 12, 2010)

ok.... thx!


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

If you go with 5w-40, look in the truck oil section of the store for the Rotella 5w-40 in the blue jug, it's in with the 15w-40 truck oils. 

There is a Mobil 1 5w-40 "Truck and SUV" oil in with the other Mobil 1 oil. It comes in 4q jug for the same price as the other Mobil 1 5q jugs, at $23. I'd probally take Rotella over it.


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

You can also run the Mobil 1 0w40 - it's 502.00


----------



## Deadzero2005 (Apr 13, 2006)

I get Castrol Syn 5w-40 for my 1.8t from Autozone or Pepboys whenever they are running those specials w a Pure One (Purlator) filters, so i doubt you will have a hard time finding 5w-40. 

I personally never used a Fram oil filter on my vw's (Its always been Pure One or Bosch) but I have used it on other foreign (as well as American) vehicles and they have never given me problems. The only difference, I believe, is that Fram filters tend to run a little smaller on some models.


----------



## toddwarrix (Oct 12, 2010)

super... thanks all!


----------



## Lehmann108 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Mann Oil Filters*

I get mine here a few at a time: 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_IV--1.8T/Search/Oil_Filter/ES3953/ :laugh:


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

www.autohausaz.com has Total VW spec and Mann filters good prices too. Total 5-40 Mann filters, all kinds of filters, and stuff


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

toddwarrix said:


> where can you get 5w-40 oil? which stores carry it? autozone will special order it if your willing to pay $9/qt for it! :banghead:
> 
> also where can you get oil filters? i'd rather like to avoid the "fram" variety...where can you get the german (mann?) variety that was made for the car? maybe OEM?
> 
> would like to order online and have it shipped... lemme know?


 
It's important to use VW approved 5w-40 oils which are available from any number of sources but rarely from national auto parts chain stores. Mobil 1 0W-40 is one of the few VW approved oils that you may find at the Autozone or similar stores. Don't use any other Mobil 1 oil except the 0W-40 which is VW approved and a Euro formulation. ECS Tuning, German Auto Parts, AutohausAz, etc. can all supply the proper VW approved oils and OE brand oil filters like Mann, Mahle, etc. 

http://www.germanautoparts.com/Chemicals/Engine oil and additives


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

No, it's not important to use approved oil and not important to use 5w-40, for people who understand the subject. 

Care to explain?


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

Obviously some folks don't understand the subject and don't want to be confused by the facts including legally binding warranty requirements.

The technical ignorance that is spewed as fact by those lacking the technical knowledge to understand the subject is a great disservice to those looking to protect their VW engine and warranty.

My advice is to read your VW OM and follow the *oil requirements* as VW provides the warranty coverage, not someone in a VW forum disseminating false and potentially damaging information on engine oil. The engine and warranty that you protect will be your own.


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

BZZT.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnuson–Moss_Warranty_Act


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

AudiSportA4 said:


> BZZT.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnuson–Moss_Warranty_Act


...and how exactly will this protect the consumer?

It won't.

VW does not mandate that you must use a specific product, for example Castrol Syntec 5w40 in order to maintain the warranty in the event of a lubrication related failure.

VW says needs to meet VW502.00 specification AND has provided a list of oils that meet the specification, so this gives the consumer options, therefore is in compliance with Magnuson-Moss Act


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

The burden is on the mfg to prove the non-oem part caused the problem.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

AudiSportA4 said:


> The burden is on the mfg to prove the *non-oem part* caused the problem.


technically the burden falls on both the consumer and the auto manufacturer.

In court, if the mfg is the only side that presents evidence that the non-approved oil caused the problem, then the court will decide in favor of the defendant (auto manufacturer).

As already stated, VW provides a list of approved VW502.00 oils to the consumers which includes products in addition to the Original equipment manufacturer (castrol in this case)


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

BsickPassat said:


> technically the burden falls on both the consumer and the auto manufacturer.
> 
> In court, if the mfg is the only side that presents evidence that the non-approved oil caused the problem, then the court will decide in favor of the defendant (auto manufacturer).
> 
> As already stated, VW provides a list of approved VW502.00 oils to the consumers which includes products in addition to the Original equipment manufacturer (castrol in this case)


Firstly, you're assuming the oil ACTUALLY caused the problem.

Secondly, the adversarial legal system in the USA considers evidence from both plaintiff and defendant. You may be thinking of arbitration.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

AudiSportA4 said:


> Firstly, you're assuming the oil ACTUALLY caused the problem.


First, well, duh-- for a lubrication related issue, yes. If a consumer goes to the dealership and complains that there is a squeak in the suspension, the Magnuson Moss Act protects the consumer there because use of a non-VW502.00 oil does not affect the suspension.



> Secondly, the adversarial legal system in the USA considers evidence from both plaintiff and defendant. You may be thinking of arbitration.


Secondly, you stated the burden of proof falls on the manufacturer. If the plantiff (consumer) goes into court thinking the MMA will protect them because only the mfg has to show proof, then the plantiff is screwed.

Arbitration is a different process, nonetheless, both sides will have to show evidence supporting their cases.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

toddwarrix said:


> also where can you get oil filters? i'd rather like to avoid the "fram" variety...where can you get the german (mann?) variety that was made for the car? maybe OEM?
> 
> would like to order online and have it shipped... lemme know?


Get the Fram oil filter from Wal-Mart, CH9911. It is made in Germany. It is pretty much a repackaged Mann filter


----------



## Deadzero2005 (Apr 13, 2006)

toddwarrix said:


> where can you get 5w-40 oil? which stores carry it? autozone will special order it if your willing to pay $9/qt for it! :banghead:
> 
> also where can you get oil filters? i'd rather like to avoid the *"fram" variety*...where can you get the german (mann?) variety that was made for the car? maybe OEM?
> 
> would like to order online and have it shipped... lemme know?


I have never used Fram on any of my Dubs but have used them on many other make/model (From Nissans to Chevys) cars with no complaints :thumbup:


----------



## zig0zag (Sep 5, 2004)

Just changed my oil today and about crapped myself when I saw the total cost. I will probably just go to dealership from now on because 7 quarts of 5w40 castrol syntec and a fram oil filter was $75! I went to autozone it is the only store in my area that has any 502 spec.


----------

